# [SOLVED] jmicron pata cdrom missing

## MM Trigger

I have just recently upgraded to gentoo sources 2.6.19-r5, from using no-sources 2.6.18-no2. It seems that during this process, my pata cdrom drive is no longer being detected. I had been using no-sources from reccomendations by various users that it provided good jmicron pata/sata support. I prefer to stay away from experimental stuff, so I figured I'd give the latest stable gentoo-sources a shot. However although I have the PATA Jmicron driver compiled in (under the new ATA section), my cdrom drive isn't showing up in /dev. My device configuration is exactly as I had it before, so I'm lost as to what the problem could be...  Here's some info about my setup:

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7950 GT] (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)

05:01.0 SCSI storage controller: Artop Electronic Corp AEC6712S SCSI (rev 08)

05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

05:02.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

05:02.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

```

kernel config (trimmed):

```
...

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

...

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

Last edited by MM Trigger on Wed Feb 21, 2007 2:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

[SOLVED]Kernel-2.6.20: What is the best settings for GA-DS4 shows that ahci (<*>   AHCI SATA support) is the driver for the two Intel chipsets (4 port and 2 port SATA controllers) and the JMicron SATA controller and pata_jmicron (< >   JMicron PATA support) or JMicron IDE (< >         JMicron JMB36x support under ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support) for the JMicron IDE controller.

drivers/ata/pata_jmicron.c and drivers/ide/pci/jmicron.c are probably the same as they are written by the same person and both are copyright 2006.

Perhaps you won't be able to get away from "experimental" kernels for a bit: you might try 2.6.20-gentoo to see if the jmicron PATA driver in that one works.

----------

## bubbl07

The new libata version sees all your drives (including optical drives) as scsi interfaces.  If you want to enable your PATA CD-ROM to show up, in addition to the PATA JMicron controller, you should enable the following:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   SCSI device support  -->

      <*> SCSI CDROM support
```

Then, your CD-ROM should show up under /dev/srN.

----------

## MM Trigger

bubbl07,

I don't think I have that set, I'll try it out once I get home tonight.

Otherwise I'll test out 2.6.20-gentoo following wynn's advice.

----------

## MM Trigger

Lately it seems to be the little things that cause the biggest problems... Adding SCSI cdrom support fixed everything. 

Thanks to you both for your help. Its people like you that make using Gentoo a really great experience!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bubbl07

Glad it worked for you, MMTrigger.

I was hitting my head against the keyboard for a while trying to get it to work, glad you didn't have to do the same!

----------

